# Car cover for O6 GTO



## dealrocker (Jul 1, 2009)

My bro recently got an O6 GTO and he doesn't have space in his garage to park this car. So he is looking for a new car cover. He was told to get the California car cover but even they have a wide selection and he can't decide which one to get. He would prefer something UV resistant as well as waterproof.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you look through the archives on related topics regarding car covers on this forum you fill find the information you need to purchase the correct cover for your needs.

You will want a car cover that breathes, waterproof covers need to breathe or any trapped moisture won't be able to evaporate and you will have issues.

Although My car doesn't sit out in the weather, I purchased a good car cover with the expectations of leaving outside. I have a Noah car cover by Covercraft. You can google it up and use it as a reference when shopping for a car cover. I think this car cover will suit your needs. Pricing on them varies you'll have to research vendors in the price range you are looking for.

You get what you pay for. By cheap? You'll get cheap results.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Wolf Custom Fit Car Covers

I bought my Wolf Noah car cover from there for about $120. The Noah is popular and has good protection. Biggest thing to remind him of is to have a CLEAN car when the cover goes on.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Just call Cal car covers and they ll help you pick the correct one. I ve had mine for years and love it. Fits like a glove.


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

California Car Cover company has the best in my opinion.  Lots of selection, different materials based on your climate and usage as well. Fits like a glove!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My g/fs dad just got one for his GTO. I'll find out what brand it is. It is really nice, no seams, really soft micro fiber inside and weather resistant outter layer. It think it was arround $150-200 or so.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> My g/fs dad just got one for his GTO. I'll find out what brand it is. It is really nice, no seams, really soft micro fiber inside and weather resistant outter layer. It think it was arround $150-200 or so.


Ooo-that sounds nice! I wouldn't mind one like that for my GTO. :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Won't take me long... the car is in our garage still(part of the deal so they would buy it at the payoff).

I'll check it out when I'm done work.


----------

